# Fuse assignments box in the engine compartment? *with photo*



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

My owner's manual shows a fuse box that is incorrect - Does anyone have a link or know where I can find information about each fuse in the fuse box in the engine compartment?

I'm also curious about the relays in the same box.

Thanks so so much!


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

This is what my fuse box looks like (completely different than what is displayed in my owners manual):



Does someone have a link to where the fuse assignments are listed? Or would someone kindly post a picture of their owners manual showing the correct assignments (surely this was corrected 2009+)?

Thanks so much!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I could post a picture of my Dutch manual :wink:

40A Blower/Fan
25A Seat heater
30A Wipers
15A Fuel pump
5A Alarm and alarm sensors

10A Not sure, it's only 5A in mine and it says something like clutch and brake pedal.
10A Electric water pump for turbo cooling after the engine is switched off.
25A Engine ECU
20A coil packs
10A control valves engine 
10A Lambda sensors
5A For some sort of relay. (manual is unclear)

I believe the 404 relay is for the electric water pump. The 614 is for all engine electronics. (70A if I'm not mistaken). The 167 relay is for the fuel pump. The round thing next to it is a capacitor which acts as an interference suppression filter.


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

A sincere thank you TTdrive for posting this info!!!

I'm investigating an issue as the car is complaining it can see the N75, N80 and Turbocharger Bypass Valve - they all cant be bad - there has to be something in common - a fuse or relay.....or a wiring harness issue....

Although all fuses are 100% I will be tracing the wiring from the "10A control valves engine" fuse.

Do you know of a link or where there might be a schematic showing the connectivity of N75, N80 and Turbocharger Bypass Valve ?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

They all seem to be connected to the ECU which is near the wiper motor. As far as I can see there's a connector front left behind the light cluster. I do have schematics, but I can't say that it's easy to read and interpret. I guess a visual check of the wire loom is step one. Earth points, always good to check (near the gear box).


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

TT-driver said:


> They all seem to be connected to the ECU which is near the wiper motor. As far as I can see there's a connector front left behind the light cluster. I do have schematics, but I can't say that it's easy to read and interpret. I guess a visual check of the wire loom is step one. Earth points, always good to check (near the gear box).


Thanks again!

So far all looks good in the engine compartment - just need to get the wiper arms off so I can have clean access to inspect the harness & connector.

I would love to know which pins on the ECU the N80, N75 and DV connect to...with that info can easily validate connectivity.

I'll keep plugging away...

BTW - I pulled that "10A control valves engine" no change in how the car runs - NO BOOST - so the symtoms are as if this fuse was blown....hopefully it is a wiring or N75/DV issue and not the ECU...


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd say: can't be the ECU. Car wouldn't start at all, or would it?

From that fuse, what I can work out, one wire bleu-red turns into 4 wires all blue-red. These wires go to the various valves and stuff. Then they move on all towards the ECU, that probably provides the mass connection in case the valve or so needs to be triggered.

It's bed time at this end of the world now. Good luck!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

twocati said:


> I would love to know which pins on the ECU the N80, N75 and DV connect to...with that info can easily validate connectivity.


Here you go -


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you so much sir - this will come in handy!!!!

I have BOOST ! I will place the details in this thread:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=762417


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

YoungOldUn - thanks again for this invaluable info! It confirmed what I suspected that these three had something in common.

I need some help interpreting the schematic.



I understand the T60 is the connector on the ECU.

Where is "D106" ? Is it a connector also? This is where the one wire splits into 3 and one by one they go to the N75, N80 & DV.

More importantly, where is the T14 connector? And what are those numbers in the square boxes after the T14- i.e. 66, 45, 60 ?

Although my car is working, I'm not 100% sure what the issue was however, if it re-occurs I want to know where the T14 and "66" are ...

Thanks so much!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

twocati said:


> I understand the T60 is the connector on the ECU.
> 
> Where is "D106" ? Is it a connector also? This is where the one wire splits into 3 and one by one they go to the N75, N80 & DV.
> 
> ...


I can only tell you what is on the diagram -

D106 Connection 4, in engine compartment wiring harness

T14 14-pin connector, black, on front left in engine compartment

The numbers after the connector ident are the pin assignments within the connector . So T14/11 is connector T14 pin 11. The numbers in square boxes are circuit diagram map references.
Reference 1,0 bl/ro, 1,0 is the cross sectional area (CSA) of the cable and the bl/ro is the colour code (bl = Black, ro = red) 
The numbers adjacent to N75, N80, N249 etc, are the pin numbers on that unit.

Hope this helps.


----------

